
Parascale Promises Data Center Heaven: Private Cloud Storage At About $1 A Gig - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/07/parascale-promises-data-center-heaven-private-cloud-storage-at-about-1-a-gig/
======
bdfh42
Here is a link to the ParaScale web site - I think they explain themselves
rather better that Techcrunch do

<http://www.parascale.com/>

Looks interesting

